# Double Dutch Jump Rope Dog (who might be a GSD mix!?!)



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Dog Jumps Double Dutch (Video)*
by Megan Drake April 17, 2012 9:00 pm














You’ve heard about dogs who can jump rope, right? Well now there is a dog who can jump “double dutch” style!
*DOUBLE DUTCH DOG BLOWS YOUR MIND*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=T7fzQehxz_Q 



And to prove it comes this cute video of a dog called Geronimo — Mo, for short — in all her splendor. Mo is a 2 year old All-American mutt who was adopted from a Missouri shelter and thrives on agility performances.
Mo’s mom and trainer, Samantha Valle, travels the U.S. with Stuntdog Productions and The Extreme Canine Show at various fairs as well as Dollywood Theme Park in Pigeon Forge, Tennessee. Her dogs have also been featured on shows like Oprah, Ellen and Good Morning America. It took Samantha 5 weeks to train Mo to jump double dutch.​ 
The patience it takes to teach a dog to jump rope — let alone double dutch — must be tremendous. And just think how patient Mo must be to enjoy learning her tricks…​


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

THat is a great video.


----------

